# Just got to paint the rest !!!!



## Dewfus (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## bottles_inc (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice! Love the signs


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 28, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Nice! Love the signs


Ty get board out here in the Bottle Bungalow lol aka the Shed aka "HE SHED"


----------



## JKL (Feb 28, 2021)

Pretty awesome fella!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 28, 2021)

JKL said:


> Pretty awesome fella!


Ty very much


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 220116View attachment 220118View attachment 220119View attachment 220120View attachment 220121


Dewy let me tell you what a difference a little organization makes. Your shed has come a long way. Remember what it looked like before? Now it is a small showroom, museum and store. Amazing. 
P.s. what is the framed Citizen Bank letter?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

